# Never seen before! Jettie gettin lower-ish



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey guys. After about 6 months of looking into air and doing research its time to pull the trigger.
Following setup:
uvair fronts
Firestone rears
3/8" 8 valves
1/4" air lines to the rear
7 button switch box
duall 400's
5 gallon tank
I order from ACC so big thanks to them! Everything should be arriving within the following week hopefully.
Thanks to
[email protected]
Spitfire481
2005jettaglxvr6
[email protected]
[email protected]
Korfu
and whoever else I forgot!
Also If anybody has a 1/4 inch flow controls Ill buy em off you! I dont want the rears jumping too quickly on me. 
Pics








Im not sure if I will get where I want tit to be with the Brocks so we will see if I need to sell/trade em


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Never seen before! Jettie gettin lower-ish (1.8jettie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I may be doing air also in the near future,cant wait to see this done.


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaleGribble* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I may be doing air also in the near future,cant wait to see this done.


Since when are you going to do air and I don't know about it.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you will never get rid of the brocks
I dont even know you and i know that much








jk man...glad to see you're making the switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

dibs on the brocks


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_you will never get rid of the brocks
I dont even know you and i know that much








jk man...glad to see you're making the switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

everybody is saying my b1's are played


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chromedomewookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chromedomewookie* »_
Since when are you going to do air and I don't know about it.


Thats cus I haven't seen you since CF







.I'm saving up so hopefully by the time my first kids graduates high school I should have enough.Kyle keep the B1's!I'll hurt you if you dont.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DaleGribble)*

Ill keep em... Kevin sent out the first box today so we will see mid next week what im getting! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

b1s are played. Ditch'm


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_b1s are played. Ditch'm

haha I want to trade them but nobody hasnt offered me anything good.
Just did a couple things yesterday. I cut a 1/2 inch plywood to lay my valves on. Also raised the trunk about 3 inches. The only package I have recieved was a 4 gauge amp kit to make things a little easier. I think all my stuff should arrive so pics will follow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ill trade you my wheels for your B1s.

Lets put your rears on my car and my rears on yours.


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

donk in training?

nik nik nik rnwhee!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MRosier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRosier* »_donk in training?

nik nik nik rnwhee!









haha you know it! REEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Never seen before! Jettie gettin lower-ish (1.8jettie)*

Updates!








Got a few things in today. Waiting on a 10 lb package that is suppose to come whenever.
Still need my leader lines, watertrap, and rear firestones. Also open roads gauge pod and poweraire's flow controls.
Pics.

































I dont think these are all the fittings are they?
















Also made a rough cut for when I raise the trunk








Hopefully If everything is ok the wiring will be done this weekend


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

caaaaaaaaaaaaa-rap


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Never seen before! Jettie gettin lower-ish (1.8jettie)*

Got my firestone's and leader lines in. Hopefully I can start this by the weekend!
















Also did a quick mock up. Does everything look ok?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Never seen before! Jettie gettin lower-ish (1.8jettie)*

No love huh?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Never seen before! Jettie gettin lower-ish (1.8jettie)*

you doing it all yourself??


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Id say you could use my Teflon tape but the dog ate it.... My passport too.
Gimme a ring-a-ding-ding-dong when you all start to do work and ill stop over and help and bring them collars too.


----------



## mcrussian04 (Apr 4, 2008)

hmmmm looks like its time for to lay out that trunk =p


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (mcrussian04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaleGribble* »_you doing it all yourself??

No i will have some help lol

_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_Id say you could use my Teflon tape but the dog ate it.... My passport too.
Gimme a ring-a-ding-ding-dong when you all start to do work and ill stop over and help and bring them collars too.

haha dont worry I have the teflon tape. I just did a quick mock up. Works for me I'm gonna give Joe a ring tonight

_Quote, originally posted by *mcrussian04* »_hmmmm looks like its time for to lay out that trunk =p

Yea son let get on it! haha


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

good work son. its gonna be sick when its done


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_good work son. its gonna be sick when its done

Thanks Brah! Hopefully I'll get some more stuff done tonight


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

Not sure why I keep updating this... It should be done tomorrow!








Got everything mounted. Valves,tank,compressors. All I have to do is install the bags haha.
































































Ill update when I get done tomorrow. Just have to secure the tank, run the lines and mount the bags!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

Well I still have some stuff to do but for the most part im done! I didnt take too many pics while putting in the bags.
































Edit: The pic with my firestones, I put the second bolt in lol.
Still have to dial in the front and then just put my interior back in










_Modified by 1.8jettie at 12:32 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it better be done by tonight








Thats like 8 times higher then mine go.


_Modified by Korfu at 3:53 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

woot. work has been did.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_









Indonesia or India? That's interesting.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Indonesia or India? That's interesting.

It says Made In USA


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_
It says Made In USA









haha, reading > me














I was going to say, I thought their products were all made in USA.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
haha, reading > me














I was going to say, I thought their products were all made in USA. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (v2.)*

Haha they r higher Brett because the coils were spun way up. Ill be adjusting them tonight


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Will the leader line have enough play? Where did you run your lines from there back. I never thought of going through that gromet.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Will the leader line have enough play? Where did you run your lines from there back. I never thought of going through that gromet.

Yea they have plenty of room to move around. Im not sure if I will keep it that way tho.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

Pretty cool idea non the less. Did you just run them along the "frame" rail underneath?


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

I will see the lows tonight?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_Pretty cool idea non the less. Did you just run them along the "frame" rail underneath? 


Yea right by the frame rail


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

moar pics!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MRosier)*

haha I havent taken any since Ive dialed it in. I wanna go a lil lower in the front. But my gauge pod will be coming in today woot!


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

have you checked to see if your axle is holding you up yet? get that biotch notched


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MRosier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRosier* »_have you checked to see if your axle is holding you up yet? get that biotch notched

wrheee!
Yea Im gonna go to baak to basics and get it done in two weeks







Maybe Ill take some pics tonight


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its not the axle holding it up....
YOU STILL HAVE YOUR SWAY BAR! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_Its not the axle holding it up....
YOU STILL HAVE YOUR SWAY BAR! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Yea I gotta whip the angle grinder out haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

where are the pictures?!?!?!?


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_where are the pictures?!?!?!?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_where are the pictures?!?!?!?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (v2.)*

Jeez cry babies!
























I'll make a thread on the mk4 forums lulz gotta whore it up. Eric I got the pod in today. Looks great once I get it installed Ill post up some pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

w3rd
word
werd
wurd


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_w3rd
word
werd
wurd


well i was gonna put your pod in but i cut my thumb open and 4 stiches later... not gonna happen soon lol


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

looks goood mannn


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Never seen before! Jettie gettin lower-ish (DaleGribble)*

i cant wait to do an air setup in future!! ur car is hotttttttttttttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys ill get some more stuff donw once my hand heals


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_Thanks guys ill get some more stuff donw once my hand heals

YES KYLE!!! come out monday dude i want to see it, i'll be there


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_
YES KYLE!!! come out monday dude i want to see it, i'll be there 


we will see im pretty sick right now lol


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
we will see im pretty sick right now lol

dude suck it up and come out


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubina4steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_
dude suck it up and come out

haha maybe...
Alex made me a gif


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTF. Alex never made me a gif.


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

your face in that gif is so satisfied kyle


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thats my favorite part.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_WTF. Alex never made me a gif.









aww waaaa









_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_your face in that gif is so satisfied kyle

I lol 24/7 on the inside


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

SWEET!!!!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rodrigo18)*

















Frame getting notched this weekend most likely


----------



## jellyfork (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

loveeeeee the jet!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jellyfork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jellyfork* »_loveeeeee the jet!









aww why thank you


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

much love! both B1s and air...done so well. Are you going to go with some 215s in the rear down the road or just pull the fenders?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ocdpvw)*

yea thats what I was planning on doing some 215's in the rear.. prolly next season


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

kyle i want to do a photo shoot with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubina4steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_kyle i want to do a photo shoot with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am down dude


----------

